# ez router owner in BTR La.



## glenncd (Apr 25, 2010)

hello I have been having a e-z router for some 2 year. Had problems with Desk cnc but I solved it by instaling mach 3. AMAN enought said I mainly like to cut out things for the grand kids. I would like to make a few signs for friends that have fishing camps. Nothing GRAND just like to try and keep up with the times. Speaking of time would like to try and make a clock are just a nice movement. If you are aound Baton Rouge La. lets talk Glenn


----------



## papawd (Jan 5, 2011)

Hello Glenn, I am in Rosedale, check your private message


----------



## N'awlins77 (Feb 25, 2011)

Howdy Glenn, just down river from ya in Metro New Orleans! Welcome to the forum!!


----------

